
Show HN: Pitch your startup to the top tech sites, free - rabbimarshak
http://pressnotify.com
======
mtmail
I see a 'Uncaught Error: Cannot find module "../send"' but no content on the
page. (Google Chrome v59)

~~~
rabbimarshak
thanks @mtmail! just fixed, should be good now! appreciate the report!

